# Fountain Pen Rookie Question



## THarvey (Jul 26, 2010)

I would like to change the ink color in a fountain pen.

How do I need to clean the nib of the old color?  Or, would the new color flush out any remains of the old color?

The pen has been in consistant use, so there should not be dry ink in the nib feed.

Thank you.


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 26, 2010)

I believe you would need to wash the ink out of the nib...warmish water, allow to dry, then install the new color.....and re-prime.



Scott (just read it somewhere...I'm not that smart:wink B


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 26, 2010)

You will be AMAZED at how much ink is in that point!!!

Separate the nib section, remove the old ink feed cartridge (assuming its a cartridge??), then run the nib under a stream of water (block your drain opening in case you drop the nib).

When the water starts running clear (5 minutes), put the nib in a small bowl of clear water.  When it gets tinted, empty and put in clear--you will do this a few times.  When the water stays clear, you are done.

SIMPLE!!!


----------



## bitshird (Jul 26, 2010)

Tim if you still have the pump, fill it with cool to luke warm water, and force the water through the nib section off the pen, if you don't have an ink pump just keep swirling the nib and grip section in water, or hold it under running tap water. the first few lines may still show some color shift, but even with cartridges it will soon be writing with the color you want, DO NOT use hot water, also a drop or two of household ammonia will help , but only a drop or two in say a pint of water, skin temperature is the best, or if you have an ultra sonic that's the very best way to clean the nib, and feed. Lou did some articles in the library titled behind the nib, it covers disassemble, cleaning and reassembly


----------



## patsikes (Jul 26, 2010)

Another great way to clean your nibs is to use an "ear bulb" that you can get from the drug store.  You fill it with your warm water and "power flush" the ink out of the nib.  It takes much less time and results in a cleaner pen.


----------



## jskeen (Jul 26, 2010)

I use a syringe to flush nibs with windex.  It's pretty close to just ammonia and water and I happend to have about an inch left in the bottom of a refill container.  It's lasted me 2 years so far and still going.  I'm pretty sure Lou is who told me that windex is a good sub for ammonia water (but unless he confirms, don't quote him)  As for the syringe, you can get them at almost any pharmacy, just tell them your kids (or grandkids) don't like to take motrin in a spoon.


----------



## monophoto (Jul 27, 2010)

Using a 'pump' or 'converter', flush with plain water until the water leaving the pen looks essentially colorless.  Actually, doing this periodically - every 4 - 6 weeks or thereabouts - will help keep the ink flowing smoothly in your pen. 

If you are changing brands of ink, then it's probably not a bad idea to also let the 'section' (that's the portion of the pen that the cartridge fits into and that includes the nib) soak in a glass of water for a few hours.  Warm water is ok - but avoid hot.  You can add a drop or two of dishwashing detergent if the ink is stubborn.  After soaking in detergent, flush with fresh water a few times.

If the converter is stained, you can flush once or twice in a mild household bleach solution - then flush in plain water a few times.


----------

